# How is this Japanese joint constructed?



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had this lamp sitting in my favorites for a long time. The half-laps forming the swirling pattern on the shoji style screens are one thing, but I've never been able to figure out how the *corners* of this piece (the meetings of the X,Y, and Z axis) are put together. I have some mental pictures of how I might do it, but none of them actually look right in my head.

The Japanese tradition has all kinds of brilliant and intricate joints, and I'm not sure what most of them are even called. So searching for this on Google has been problematic because I never know exactly what to look for.

So, does anyone have any references on this particular joint? Diagrams, videos, blog posts, anything?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here you go, in this case it is for one of the computer cases he built. But I imagine the joints are the same. Pretty impressive hand work.

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2007/04/23/yuugou_by_greensabbath/1


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Brian, I don't know about you, but, after looking at the information Jorge posted, I can tell you I'm not about to rush out to the shop and attempt those joints!


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

Here is the link to Nick's computer case that shows how he created the joint. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36339 I thought that one of the tenons might not be a through tenon. I have had this on my favorites list for a long time myself. Beautiful work.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ask a question and get the right answer five minutes later. Damn, I love this place! Thanks, fellas.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

And yes, while it looks really tricky, it's nice to have a challenge.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I am not sure it is anything but a decorative joint with false
parts. Japanese joinery is derived from timber framing
and in timber framing such a 3 way joint would be weak.
Aesthetically it is cool though.

There is a sort of real joinery variant where one tenon
is full width and goes through the mortised timber, 
with a wedge or not on the other side. The other 
tenon is half-width and goes through the mortised 
timber, and the other tenon, and is wedged.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Loren, if you follow the links posted, you'll see it is pretty much the latter you describe.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Japanese joinery is amazing.

HTH


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i'll just watch.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like the corner, where everything comes together is about 2×2. I don't know how they did it but I'd just give each piece coming into the corner a 1/4 of the area and slip them all together with some glue and a tight band. Now how the heck you do that with all 8 corners at once is a mystery to me.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

It's frequently called a puzzle joint. I watched an episode of American Woodshop or some such thing with Scott Phillips where he did a similar joint on the base of a walnut coffee table. Didn't look impossibly hard, but not something I care to make personally.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I finally found a solution. This page includes instructions and illustration on assembly.

I just think it's a neat puzzle joint. And like Loren pointed out, it wouldn't be all that useful for timber framing, but it's a fun mental exercise nonetheless. And used in something like a lamp that won't have to support a heavy load, it's a nifty touch.


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Since the final step of assembly involves twisting the C piece, it seems like you would need to give a lot of thought to the assembly order and determine which are the A, B and C pieces in each of the 12 joints. I think it may really be a puzzle.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Rich, I was thinking that too. Makes me wonder if, instead of using the rounded connector, maybe stub tenons that meet in the middle of the intersection?

It wouldn't be a true puzzle joint if that were the case, but if one wanted the overall structure to actually remain in place, and I assume glued, that seems to be the only way to do it.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQVFhUXGBgaGBgYGBgYGBwcFxwXHRgcHBcYHCggHBwlHBUYITEiJSksLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGzQkICUsLCwsLCwsLCwsNCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIALgBEgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgAHAf/EADwQAAEDAwMCBQIDBgUEAwEAAAEAAgMEESEFEjFBUQYTImFxMoEUQpEHUmKhsfAVI9Hh8TNDcoKDk8Ek/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMAAQQFBv/EACoRAAICAgICAgEDBAMAAAAAAAABAhEDIRIxBFETQSIUMmGBoeHwM3HR/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwBlb3UJgbXHRTjlYGXJACRV+sXu1vHF15xJt0jrdEKqseXXLrAdFQGveLi/yldNTPdLk4utZINjMH7Jklx6LjK0ZQVJhkBPfK0MdcXiwuQkdVpwcfUSmtHMyNu3Jwrm00vZaTCqirszalTqcc9bK5kjXc8nhXsgv9kC0XQGyPGUNU1BDTynRa0c5CX1EIlJDRk4AHUngJkZb2C7+hZp7Xz7WNu65H/PwvRXv22Y3AaA0fYf8pfp3h40bLvf/mu/Iw3AH8R6n2ClFclFOS6FraG0T8XVeowXYSObLqMHHbsiZHA3SU6dkqhXpV3NB3Ecg/YpZ4iaWy83u0EG1vZGfiPw8hBH+W/n2Pf/AHTaNjJRtfHvb0N8jtYhOSsu6dmM8+yTeKYy5jSLnOVq9Y0cxPvYmN30k9PY+/8AVKaoN22KqMuMgmlJHnzweDdWxQErRzUDXG5VcdMGcLd8+jL8O9inyCBwmFDBaxPJR8dPuVzoBf46pMstjYwSF1fLyk+qU5DGnKaV0ZB+6+ao/bG3GAEeOVVRWRWnZmGcr0CjYG07L9uqyWm0BmkFuL3K1msnaxjRxwi8mXJqInDGrZSa5kYALb/orP8AG4zyLHoEIJGHBbZfCI8+gHslcYjE5FtRrBOG2CAY55OL27ohgac+VcDqrxqbW4OPsrpLpF7fbHGmUhay5yhahxuioaq8Ys5Dh4JyUvbey9DPw8f8zOcdVpZa3a722rLMma0ekpi2pBY4HJss2WNuw4meqKz1O45PfuuVL73PpHPdfVoUP4L5BrtQ2Mu7N+iTvu91ydt1zGbyLXKm+MAku6cKJKJS/IOoqgMcB37pv5wsQspSNc6S6cmQYygyQGJg9XJnlBPnPVfap+ShmNdyRhUohNkzPm4Wt01u6ME4uOVid53YWmo6pzY/WeLWVZI30VdhxiHqxxwnnhjT2xM/EubdxxHfgfxIfw9SGoc1tx3cezRz/funOsSC+1v0tFgPhCk0rAk/oWSvLnFxOT918DfZfNyt3C3ZLIWRyFuTa3a6tZLc8H56IN8l8dFNktvj+ihKLp4A8EED+qCgp3xR83AJtmwt27oWr1qzrRi5tyePskeotlk+qT7dE/GiUzQeHNZErXxSEyC5BY43dY8EH2SbxdStiaPKu/P1AXsOzrcH9Epo9KdHIHtlLDybO5+VrYmh0T5S5oubGxyT1Jz/ACTJxTaopaMlp9U2TBwUS+jBTUaPBJexDXg4ewYPyOvyo1FC+MAOz/F09vhA3vRYFDCGhBud/VMag3G0JVLfdY8KIhXVw3sqNYoiYrAEoskbhlHvqdotZEpuNUU42mhH4TheARtPPZMteiw2/dGwV+wgk4K+atO219u4FXKTc+RXFJUJzUREWtZB1cga6zRdfHUhcTa4HQK6LTnGwTrSFbZOB0juTt9ldV6dubj6lKXTnWFsHqh5PMjzu4Qrb0wvraK4HPYAHXCMkmByl1XWmQ3NlOB1xZHJCb3QYyp4WioCH8dlkHtsc4T2hq3NLNlnWGQs+Va0OxStjV1GL8FfExb4igtkG/X0rki5jv6CWipdoDWgJkdOYfr+6rMdnXvYBGRxl1rFVKWywN2kx29P8knr9KP5eFr4AOyplh3ONuFIzZLMrp+lt6uuVfUgNaWrQNomN6L4/S2uF7G6nO2XaMtBCLX23dfoEVHSPfgtK0UVKGCwAU9PBdMyPbcOcBftc5UeR/RNDjQKb8LTFxw+XDe+0dUunkvymev1m6QgcN9I+ySPercn0Kr7ZBsvRWMcMoCpnPQf3+qFqdSDBnnt7qlFvoKg+sq2xi5I+LpFU6291wMN7Dt7lKdS1HzHn1dbc8K7TKkR3DhcH+fstCxJK2Q51YXHDcc2+FRPq2zN7IDU6x737Y2kX6eyg7w++257h8HKdUI/uZSU26igWs1N7j6N3yq6bW5Y8G5zcX4HTj4/qn2mQ7SGua1w9hYpvV+H4nAlwsO/2/2VfqYRdUG/Gl3exTpniME5sD7LZ/4mHw9DcG3UY/sryXU6QRP9Ltw6e1k10bXSAGO+kXN7/qEU8KkuURPOpcZml1WpMbLt/NbrwSs+ahxySiZa4P8AcWOD7A5QjdvJOBwEKhx0W5X0H6ZGb3PVG6jhh7pXTannAOEyqi6SMYsUElT2GujNf4kb2Kaafqx2kOG4dFUNBLjl1vhNtJomwXBzdNlLG1oTHmnsXP1DsCFfAZXZsbf30TOsdGc2shDWbb2OEHL0gqf2wKTzibBpz1U26TMcvIRorwRjC6OuuLFXyl6LUUVxeHyBflBSQOY+9jhaXTq0AHKp1atYBu2ByBZZXQLxr6MrV1pOF80zUSw3vkIqo1iA8ssUM+SEglnK0V+NNC4qnaY+bruPpC5ZsE+65L+GIz5Geg1pucI2kmGEfTwtddVTOYzFx+oXPbHlr2lwsOO6WTtc1wF8pnDVs73XyeQO6KroopEhIyiKKsH0gIUnBS91cGE56cqVZKHTw3cSbI7RHjzd1hZjXPJ9wLD+ZCyVJWNdc7r8rQ6NOGUkkgNvMeGD4AueemQjWOmU+imqkuSUuqXGx7/0UJq317Rc3vaw/qpspjtu7LuXf8q+NEFZrBnNgPzdcex9+Fk9VlLnYPpHHt8nqe6K8Y6h/meW38uXe5P+gWaq65xa0E8cBbsOJ9icmVLQRK8Yze3uiaKd7nbYza+C4c2SympHOI91svDenAG1jwrz5IwVDMGJyfJ6LY6Da0WGTyev6lFQ6IXbt7txtcerk9rdFs9O0kEf6pj/AIUwcAXXN5yeza5xWjCt0kssfcLU1mnCamcwD17Wkc8jNh72BRn+HAZP6KYl2WIdgdLdErk72Ry5dHjviaECFzXNs5pFiOvPdZAYXsP7UKEPjEsbMO+o9iOOO68j8o3tb+nQe67XiS/CjneZuSkMaKchp9wR+qjC67rFQpH2Fto5Bv1twriy0gTZIQndGqpomtAwP0RKpp+iuC5kns3LolGUWWgi5QjFHz7XBKkUDIWahLk2Q0Ld3IKPfVWOACpfjj7BPul0VRTPp77Xt/qoU9O64Fto7lEsriue182GuDbd1Lf2RpFbqTYbh24Kt0th39lEUhaMvuVT54HJz2CtKweVdifUaZzjua1Dw0z9wFiLrW6UC917en4R+oUTW+rbc2x7FM/UcfxFPCm7szQaRi6+qZp3fulfFOYXE0Vbrrg3D+vRZ+o1Z7nX3FZt9YVW2oIJKdHxooB+QeiaDWOJbuOCcrQOrQXua09F5Xp+pljmuyQDey0ujVpc6R/cXWPP47Ts0Y8il0aqvqQ2P68j9UsBEp9Jxt46rL1VVa7i65PAVGjVpZIHFx5z8IV47q0X8iTo+09aYZnNBsCbFelVcgjpIIgchm8/MhLjf3tYLG67p8U08Pl8yW3fyuU91Cole/b5ZznAOOgF+MAWRzakk1/UqNpuwvSckn2RNXqAjYXO4aLn7KikhLGEfmNll/GlcQPIabnBkt06hqBYuUiNmPrasve53ck/qh4xd2Va51hYC3dW6eNr7uGF0bqJnWO5bNRpFKLDC0NHGRxixSvRHggFM2TbXg8jsuLlb5HZilRqaCuwLlMfxpte4sP1WTkfkWR9NT7gMgC4P6LK7RUoR7HFZVkWze6V6hqsTPqdkjhGTUpeD7cWSefTY7lxbudxn/RRb2yQ40MabU43Qua83icwg3ta1j/Pr9l5FLp7S76y1twLWHXtnhej61RRwUEj/wA722bfpuIwB3svJayV1rE+/wDoun4UZU3Zi8qUF9BtY1oe4NFg02sTfjBzYYOSEQbGx+EhgnLfhN4KkGy3zi0jnwlbNVSj0j4V1kNRSekfCIc5c2XZ0I9Eg5USNuCubMo1DbtIbyigqAmLH4PK+b/dfYtJcT6nWRD9AB/7nynco/bAXL0CGUDqjNO/zHbWAk2zZAy+H33ObhF+HiYHOLefdE+LWmRSle0X1UzYTtLCD7q+mgjlsdtkVLaU7pLEoSrnDBZotZKTvrsJr7YRJeMWZZUtrncOQBe52b4VcTsjKviVy2OROP3f5r4hw/2/v9VyHiHyZ54QuKkAouC65zC+nC3XhiJoikJtYN5WBYcFN6ed2wAE2IyFl8iHJUacE+ILK7nPVUh5Uqk5wqmpkVoXJ7Nx+zenD6jfKfRC3d9+Giwzz0HYL01moNmsQwMbaws22B1I7rz/AMKSCnoHykgGR9su24ZgZ6ZJWb1fxfKQY4nWFrOeL5/8ewWf4+ctDuSjG2bfxn4ripbtiIfPa38LPd3c+y8si1F28ueS4k3J63PKCdfk9VFao4opUJ+WSdo0+mwskN8H5/0RFZTDdYAe6z+lk7sX+y0UsVtp/VYM0XCfZ1MM1OF0ONKFgB2TQ2BulNNht7o5svp+ywSVs0oObUN3D2TyneDY9MLH+YG/p/ynOm1W4bR2wk5IaLNDPqAAsPuTgJaNXia4XYXA8ngZ5ys9rtNOHADdt5BHU/PsgI56hzhHIbjoLAE8W6ZRRx6uwo4lfQ68c6iyWnjDQQ0vdi/7oxnrkheW1oPVbzxyTEynYcWYSfknP9Fh67i4yup4aqNnJ81rlxQE1qNouQg4zlE0rvUFun0Yodm0pWCwRTmWahaU+kfCJkls3uuRJbOkuhawEFFRvtzwqWHN1c2YXthM7A6Km1wzjhSFTu7hGviaRa1kTSUQ9iqckErFcVVm1yUurT5ZuCVq6ulaGEhouFjdRZK4/SmYmmxeRkv8YQ8usPPZEaZoEsh9Q2j+aYSeDj0eLJ3LFF7F1NoV0tVb1OPPRWtlBOCrpPCjh+YKDNDe0/UFTcH0yKM19BjZxbhcpN011uQuStexuzDMXx7Vxco7l0zAXMjJCdwBjWtBOSMpZQkHB4U4Gl8mTZo5KRk/LTH49bQTrWniIgg3DhdLmDKIr60yOA6NwFXTfU35H9VcE1HYMmm9F/iHUXPLIb/5cLQ0AdT+dx9y6/6JMrKj6nfJ/qqwnRSSpCpO2WmPF8//AIq19bIRi+O3RfArKY60OPPK1D6fc2yzOggh47Ldw0l2/ZcnynUzseL/AMYnY4WAHf8AorJKh2A3I6qNTSlrvn+yrKOS1wRY9CkOuzSgyelJANslF+HTtkN+nC51WC1R02oaJL9eEhttNFmvrJNucEdQQoRVtPI0BzdjgbghoOe4UTtlaPV0UB4ZDiHB9h1SoWUpRr8jH/tOmjfJHsduIjse/PP6f0Xm87srf+O4msqXNHRrR/Jef1X1Fdvw/wBpy/Mkm9FYKJpD6hdCIik+oBbJdGOL2beneC0KNRLbhToowGA+3CrmG42suXxVnRvRNsl19ki/M3ovrI7Iqma/8tip10U6ZTHVi2b3RNPOX4B2rtjm5LR+i5zgelj/AH2QMJKguWIgWBJcUPVUrwAS0IqikLelyoyulcbEEBBdMgvM57qv8Q6+CUa7RRzuI9kFJp5a64cbdk1OLBtlkbHk5dhTkx1VEkWPqKG/DB2LuKuKsuxu2oZ3XIZugutwf7+6+qqiVyl6PNCvintyvojXXOdRfA+wwiqidrW7WdfqKBjXxyW4psYpNI5vKa6C8NmEjg0tiu8hxsCRho+dxGPZKo+qJ1L0ARfmwX/+XRv/AKg/qSo1eik62APdcknk5XzaV8U2lMFknxEC6spGDeA7g2RlVo1RHGHyRPYx1tpcLX+AclBwQklBdp7DqmtG7otEaAHNWqpoLNsUo8F1G6MsIu4C/wAj/UJ5C7Lmuy21wuDncuTTO3Cq0gCrp8+4SupjABun8jbi3JHX26JdVQ4IKXGQ0RmSygam2RyvtawtPN0ve5aYxTB5Dal1+3UhOY/FYFrut91hPJLigZH2KavFjNiMvkcO0OPEeoGomMnewH2Wd1CIg56plHJcqWsU12AjkLZjag1E5sryJyEKIo/qCoCsYbLU+hC7N9Rt9IXx8fqulOi1t27XFOGPXNnFpm+LTRLZZdHWhhybKTjhAzsuOFSSfZG66NDTyNf91e5rG9MpL4fpznOQmdS7ZykyVSpDFs+x1Ow4V0kjjYqiGRvNlXPV34QuOyUg+S9snovsMF28LOza9mzuEa3xHE1o9QRfFL0DaHApG2PpylAi2uFgrmeJIbfVlKa7xDGHAt9SuMMnVFOUVs04rSuWT/x95ztXK/08geaMNZSKk4KJXWMVHArrKTArY4STgKm6LSsP8P6U57nP23ZCx0jz0DWZtf3Nh73SWa5JJy4m5+TyvT/BOkSyxSRtYS17mbwOXtGdl+jT1K0niTwKNok8mCMi+7ac+2AAA0cWFz3JWZeQk2aHg0lZ4nTUJPK2OiaNQbd08j2EAH0DcS7sBaw+6JlpWMNhd/wAAltdC69wLfCjyuWui1hUTjICXAglp4J5A6XV9NpzGtN4938YNznpbFlVRPtzn5TeJ7GlrvVc8NGf7/3SJya6HJJ7ZToUpjI4BaTj2P8AsVtyBI1sjP8AdZ9ujNJ3OBza18jPe3ZNaGVtO/ynFpDjgtNx8/Cx5vy2jTB1o+y+lw7FU1LQRcIutLXApXGTwsyRoTFOowX+Umnp3N5C1lRAqBQguG7jk46DJ/kE+E6I0mZOWYMbYfU4Z+EjcDdbeq0WCUlzajaXZDZGED/7GE4+wSuq8KzsG4M3s/fjIkb9y0m33AXQxZIxRzs0HKQv0yku4XTGrp7ghfKKJFbMpTm3OxnxqMaMPUQlriCF0ZuU88SUWA8DHBSSHkLownzjZzZw4yo0mnUY2JtSnFjyhdKHoV8LrGxWKbds2QSovldhL6icg2AJTCQAqyBoBzZCmW1YDpGoOY+9iAnWoVTNm64J7KDyzg2S+tgivgqnUndEp1RGHWc2czHddJXNIO0WQk1G2wycoN9JtI9R2pqjFsW3JBYpDKLfoUJNodjYlH0023hByVzpHkHoiTleipKL7OZpTAOQiotIaRcKg4CP0ue92oXKRajG+ibaBcrzdch5MZwR5692VJrVFoRcEV8LfJ0YErLKemJyAtJ4T8OyVMoYxtyeewA5JPQJr4H8KyT3AGCObXH68DjuvVNE0JlKzy2Wu763N5cejR2aP5lYMuZu6NsIRht9h2i6eymh8qCxI+uQi9z9ubdlTXzNFwdzjwbi/wDwEVMAAGDAHb+nKDkgaMvub8MH1Ht9vcrJOV6X0XHuzzvX9LLZNzR6T7YH3Sl7TwRcL0vW4nuicDCxjf4nEn59I9l5+IxfIIRQk/senewWnoAb9Es1CXyC22bHj+q0c7wwen7rO65LE5uOeo+ydjdvfQE9K0aKr8Rlkdmi/mNH/jbm5PsUrbI57w9xy7g42j2UKllqWKwuWhuO+4cZ97IR7nRu23txcdrqcF9F2a+gG8ZvdTmpCBcZQWnVgsPUCetinArYyQzcGuI4JAB+FinFpj4ybAnQnqMIj8MfJlcBny3W75B4TiPTCWEG3GDyVdpbWsju7IbcFClsJy1oxHhtglvBtBeA7ynlrD9QN2P3cjN2nlp+Un1XzadzWsHlyR7g5zC5shucbvi2COQVBmrCCpLYbANcfUSeL9h7WC1MmqU9SG+fG4OBAMrbNJB7tN+vVam3FptaFS7dGUj8RNfipjDyf+4yzJvuQNr+PzC/uin6cZA91PJ5mzLoyNs7QOSYvzAdS24+EPr9I1ssgLcguAzkfum4AuQAOiSVPnmTzg9zn3B3gnfuAAB+cBNgoz60Lk5JDN8O+NzTm4WQfEWuLSt9NVCQiTaGFzQXNAsA4gb7DoL3P3Wc1qlG7eOqb4+Sm0xGaFqw7RyfLV05yFDTB6Fe9BL9w2K/FFsY4UKibZzwiYwFXWNDhbBQJ7I1oCdUtJB3KMtWwZJyiGUDOyg2mZ1AKZcQGpMCNaHfTdXtkLhY5+VM0Lb+k7VRMx7Olx3RafQO12NIpm2segSqtaBKHAWFldHMbXJaERUVDXxgEDCFJp2W6aA3SDoVTHIGuuDlXMpGEKW2NuALlHop2MG1+AuQgkHYfquQ8UTlIyMYTGgju5Lmuytl4FoI5JC6ZhfDGxz5PVtsG8fJJs0C4+paM8qiKwRuR6T4Y200Ib5g3uaJH7b+iMgENv8AvPJGRxdajTZHOG84fIL+zGd/k+6wXh9slVM4uPplcHyYNgGk7GA9sho+3ZbjU62OnjL5XCx5A5eR+UX4a3i65O07/wB/3/3/AKNc19fYXUzNYC9zw1g/MeP/AFH5nfyXn3iX9pkcZLaZtz1e6xcff2WT8YeLJqt5zZvDWjAA9gs23TXOG489lphiT3LS/v8A4Kqutv8AsOZ/2i1Lidz3Ef8AkePjhFaT4jbPUUsThcSTwscOMPka1wuLHgnhZs6QRbr7Izw9Q7K+hJsD+Lp7D/5WLTHFitUhMp5Umers06il1Oo078K6Py4vME7ZpTbDOWOJaPr9+FhH+BK6R8TmQebHJaQOEjA10YINy7d6dzTgc59ivSqp1TUarVUM1O40EsYvM1j4iCGN/wC+22/1Ejab/oCsx+1MGCPR6eORzoWuYMHDxG6FrHEDBxkfK0fHFbSM/wAkurL/ABJ4ZldvENKY2NEbXRiQSuaThtjcude4wFlq7wpWwvijnic0yu2xkEPue3oJ9XWx916l4zqHsp9Wcx7mODYQHNNiLsaDY9DYnKW/syqWDTtKMrsmedrC4/mtUhoBPtcD5QfDEP5pUZSTwJqDJNrI91hckPjsB3Nz6T7FVw0RmDY4X+ZNksaLOd0vcjgdc4Wk8BeHqyDVq6epaRG4ThjnOH+ZukDmlovctDf0uAkH7HK5r6quYHWnkpw2C+D6d24A/JjNv4b9EMvHTaDj5DSY0ZDqMOwOYbOe2NpDmPaHOIaGuLSdvqIGSBwmJqpXTOpBEDUW3Oj3tFhYEkG9vzDqhP2OUktEyrdWtdBE6WBjBMC28tyCQHc3LoxuHO32TbT/AA9UN8RTVbm2gdGQ1xIG5xZGNrRe5PocTjACW/Dg6C/VSXoxdd+zaT8KKtrx5rnOJj3RhoZ6yTv3ZdYDAzk9kN4Y0CcxCaVzfwriR5hIfZzN2HMDtwF22PHPunlXRyTaG1sMZlcyuqC4NyWjzKjJA4tub+oQv7MS6WKv0t7g10rDLASbhriAD9g7y3WH8SOeJP8AD+ClmlXJ+xdqHheskczZH5nml2whzTuDbbn5NwwXA3OtlwHJCqp/CdWyaOF0Xrl3GOz2Fjtgu6zw7bcAcXut5omqRSy6jQRs3iCmjhgi8zy3TMY2QS7ZBlpL3AFw/hKD8EalJ51JSDSZqOCGWRzXySSvDXOjmu0GSJt7lzjglSPjQSqwX5E2zManoM8EQkmjMbC4sBJbki/QG9vSTfg/dXUPg2oe+le6n3wvljLg4suY9w3Hyydxbt5xwkvi2tP4yV0rnOb+KIeXG/8AltlyPgNFrL0Hxr4eqJ9XoamJu6BnknzNwDGNa8ki9+TuFrc7h9gxYld/yFkyuq/gQ634ae6vqoqSECKIsvbayNl42G25xABNybJdL4WqvNMPkkSNaHG5aGhpNg7eTtsSLXv0K9F8T+VPT6hC2m/FvZURmWnbK6F7rshc125oJIAsbWzsI5Cz76IajSmSq06qiZRRFkVOJJDJUCzbDc+Nrjt2WuLk7z92ywJuwI5mkZmr8P1MUkUb4nbpf+ntLXh562c0kYGTnAzwtF4X8Lyxvq/xlOwsZTudGSWPAeL4O1x2utmxWx8IRNbT0F6V9MA2UNie50hiLibBz3AEFzd3NudqyHgXw1U00+pyVDC0SQyAFzheRwLi54F7keoeo/vD3VxwxjIGWWTQv8fafBTSxNgbsY6Fjz6nOy5zxe7yTw0LIPr2NPstV42LpTCJI5IiKeJm2QAE7N1yLE4JJt8cLIVFGBYWWZqPNmiHLiWvr4uhXx+qsI2kXQ34INzhFxFhUqKJ+TAJaLeLtuF8iIa0AjIKcxuHsoPiY7spz+mVw9C1srci/wB0KZxfutOIofK22BceqGp9JYxtyLqKaI4yFrXC3VcnIMf7o/RcpyCoxEUOeFvNL/8A56FwLfXUuAG4H/pxZ3DuC94F/wCFfFyPPvQODUj0bwrGylofPkBaCN2TlxztsOn+6881vWHV0xLyQwGzQDgDsB2XLlmUVdeh8X3L2LjAwHB49gu/COcBg7b/AN2XLkdl9lhgLRYdM4N7j3SyWjLntcHFjmOBaWGxaWm4IIyCO/suXI4trZTSfY1nfNJGWOratxcD6XVEpaR7tL7FKaqmkfG1rpZHeSPQC952AWtsBPpAsPptwFy5EskvYPxx9Ef8Uncx4knqH77CQPlkcHW43BzvVb3vwgoKwtdHHM6eSlY7d5LZXNAvc3YCS1rrm97d1y5Pg9maaVGvp/GkFMJX0za+WpfEYmyVszJBE11idgZzkA2NuB7hYelZte1wLgQR6gSHD3BGQVy5G2LqhnqUssl2zyzTeWcebI+Sw9t5NsFOvJml2TxVlS0sG25mlLmXtcA7rhptwMYC5cs+STStM0Y4pumgOChqYtxjqntD7l+ySRm4nkuDXDcT7pv4JnFLLLMYpH1HlFkD8CNm4etxJN91uMHAPdcuS/lkkMeKNA1dpfnRipjLmSRl59BIO3cbkOGRtuM9ilhrqlzmvNXVFzfpJnmJHIwd2MEjHcrlyqM5JVZTim+iqa7777uLskm5JJ5JJyT7plRwPLGM8+fYwgsYJZNjSMgtbus0g5BHC5chlKSWmEop9lslPJ5pmE0wlNryCR4ebW5ffceB16BVySzeZv8AxNVvtbd58u6xtcbt17YGPZcuQxyS9lSjH0Vtp5Nmzz59hdvLfNk27rghxbutu3AG9r3F0SRKXF/4mpLnN2ucZpS4t/dJLrlvscLlyt5J+ycI10Q1CeVxbvkkkLRYF7nPNu13Em2UJJK7dgLlytewejnm+DhAvhLeuFy5GmU2Vh3yiIyRnK5cjYKLpiTYtvf2U6Kd7iWvNui5chS0E+xq2mFly5ckcmGf/9k=

Sorry to resurrect such an old post but I'm wondering if you ever made the lamp Brian? I'd like to try one myself and am wondering if you had any tips.


----------

